# my new makeshift CO2 diffuser



## mudjawd

having spent over $200 on the pressurized CO2 equipment i wanted to get one of those glass diffusers which aquainspiration had. sadly they are out of stock on those and i needed something to diffuse the CO2 in my tank. it is going to be a long wait as i checked out a few diffusers at Big Als and i didn't like them as they were too big and were badly built.

so i decided to put something in use which i read on internet few years ago. never tried this but now i guess it was time to try it as my whole CO2 setup was lying in the corner waiting for the diffuser.

i took a new cigareete from my friend's cigarette pack.
broke the filter away from it and took out the paper wrap around the filter and then stuffes this floss in the CO2 pipe's outlet.

this is what i am getting. i know it is not going to last as it looks stupid(glass diffuser looks serious)

but for the time being the diffusion is just great as you can see in the picture.
atleast my plants are getting some CO2
for now.


----------



## camboy012406

wow clever idea


----------



## gucci17

You can also use a wooden chopstick cut off and stuck into the end of the tubing or a wood airstone. Both degrade rather quickly though. I've seen others try cigarette filters but not sure how long they last....


----------



## coldmantis

I been using that method for more then a year now, if it's for a small tank your drop checker will turn green but not for a big tank you have to circulate the mist more, or stick it in your canister filter.


----------



## mudjawd

my tank is 10 gallons and i am putting in 1 bubble/second so i guess it should be good enough. 

but this method will atleaast put some CO2 in my tank while i wait for the glass diffuser to arrive.


----------



## coldmantis

1bps for a 10g is a lot, is your fishes on top? I'm doing 1 bubble per 2 seconds on my 45g tall and 1 bubble per 3 seconds on my 20g long


----------



## Darkblade48

coldmantis said:


> 1bps for a 10g is a lot, is your fishes on top? I'm doing 1 bubble per 2 seconds on my 45g tall and 1 bubble per 3 seconds on my 20g long


This seems a bit slow. I personally use 1 bubble per 2-3 seconds on my ADA Mini-S. It is approximately 3 gallons.

Are you using a drop checker with a 4 dkH reference solution to check the actual CO2 concentration in your water column?


----------



## dp12345

i use the cigarette filter diffuser and it beats the glass diffuser.
I just place it beside the outlet for a sponge filter to be diffuse inside the tank.
I was told that the glass diffuser is for co2 system using the cylinder type buz it needs more and constant pressure to work.
Try it.

Imho

dp


----------



## coldmantis

should be kh is 4 drops, and I also used one of those co2 charts to compare kh and ph.


Darkblade48 said:


> This seems a bit slow. I personally use 1 bubble per 2-3 seconds on my ADA Mini-S. It is approximately 3 gallons.
> 
> Are you using a drop checker with a 4 dkH reference solution to check the actual CO2 concentration in your water column?


----------



## coldmantis

a little off topic question Dark but does 1 drop of kh and the water is still clear/white mean the kh is 0?


----------



## Darkblade48

coldmantis said:


> should be kh is 4 drops, and I also used one of those co2 charts to compare kh and ph.


Unfortunately, testing your aquarium water for the kH and pH cannot provide an accurate measure for your CO2 levels. This is because when using the CO2/pH/kH relationship, it assumes that the only contributing factor to kH is either carbonates or bicarbonates, which is usually not the case in an aquarium.

As such, the best way to accurately estimate your CO2 levels is with a 4 dkH reference solution, where the only species contributing to kH are carbonates/bicarbonates.



coldmantis said:


> a little off topic question Dark but does 1 drop of kh and the water is still clear/white mean the kh is 0?


I am not sure what kind of kH test kit you are using, but most kH test kits work by titration; the first drop should already turn the water to be tested a certain colour (for example, blue). When the titration point has been reached, the colour changes (for example, to yellow).

If your water is remaining clear (or turning white?!) after you add the reagent, I would recommend you buy a new test kit.


----------



## coldmantis

it should be working, I'm using a api kh test and off regular tap water it's like 7 or 8 if I remember correctly, but on one of my tank where the ph is <6 when I test the kh it's clear after I put a drop in.


Darkblade48 said:


> Unfortunately, testing your aquarium water for the kH and pH cannot provide an accurate measure for your CO2 levels. This is because when using the CO2/pH/kH relationship, it assumes that the only contributing factor to kH is either carbonates or bicarbonates, which is usually not the case in an aquarium.
> 
> As such, the best way to accurately estimate your CO2 levels is with a 4 dkH reference solution, where the only species contributing to kH are carbonates/bicarbonates.
> 
> I am not sure what kind of kH test kit you are using, but most kH test kits work by titration; the first drop should already turn the water to be tested a certain colour (for example, blue). When the titration point has been reached, the colour changes (for example, to yellow).
> 
> If your water is remaining clear (or turning white?!) after you add the reagent, I would recommend you buy a new test kit.


----------



## matti2uude

They have the glass diffusers at Lucky's.


----------



## mikesven

matti2uude said:


> They have the glass diffusers at Lucky's.


Picked up a few of the Dazs (type e) glass diffusers from Lucky's a while ago. They work like a charm.

http://www.dazs.com.hk/eng/p2.asp?ItemClass1=DAZS&ItemClass2=CO2+%E8%A8%88%E6%B3%A1%E5%99%A8+/+%E6%93%B4%E6%95%A3%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97


----------



## mudjawd

matti2uude said:


> They have the glass diffusers at Lucky's.


how much did you pay for it???


----------



## Darkblade48

coldmantis said:


> it should be working, I'm using a api kh test and off regular tap water it's like 7 or 8 if I remember correctly, but on one of my tank where the ph is <6 when I test the kh it's clear after I put a drop in.


The easiest way to test whether it truly is working or not is to make some kH standards and then test using the kH test kit.


----------



## matti2uude

mudjawd said:


> how much did you pay for it???


I haven't bought one but I've seen them there many times. You should ask mikesven.


----------



## coldmantis

I do have a 4dkh solution make it long ago, and it does turn yellow after 4 drops. it's just weird that some people state that their kh is 0 but I was wondering how you read the 0 so I assume it's 1 drop and water is clear = 0 kh


Darkblade48 said:


> The easiest way to test whether it truly is working or not is to make some kH standards and then test using the kH test kit.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

OP nice photo of the diffusion. Love the freeze shot and looks like little white worms.  I wonder if this method will work with 2L DIY co2 setups? My worry is the 2L exceeding 90psi build up then .... *boom*.


----------



## coldmantis

works fine, I have paintball co2 800psi and it works great.


AquaNekoMobile said:


> OP nice photo of the diffusion. Love the freeze shot and looks like little white worms.  I wonder if this method will work with 2L DIY co2 setups? My worry is the 2L exceeding 90psi build up then .... *boom*.


----------

